#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  глагол to impute

## Осетров

Возник вопрос по корректному переводу глагола to impute. Я его понимаю как "именовать", "обозначать", "описывать" или "создавать умственную концепцию". Он встречается в тексте несколько раз, и мне сомнительно, корректно ли я его перевел (особенно в конце текста, где речь идет о других живых существах)? 




> Dedication
> Due to the merit and positive energy of meditating to understand the emptiness of the I, may I, who is merely *imputed* by mind, and all sentient beings quickly generate all positive qualities of kindness and compassion, which are merely *imputed* by mind, and remove all negativities and obscurations of self-cherishing, which are merely *imputed* by mind, from our mindstreams. May the wisdom of emptiness annihilate all my wrong views and completely cut the root of samsara in my mind and the minds of all sentient beings. May I swiftly awaken to the state of supreme enlightenment, which is merely *imputed* by mind, and lead all other beings, which are merely *imputed* by mind, to that very same supreme state.


Посвящение
Благодаря заслугам и позитивной энергии медитации о понимании пустоты "Я", пусть я, что есть лишь умственное обозначение, и все разумные существа быстро обретут все положительные качества доброты и сострадания,  которые являются лишь умственными обозначениями, и удалят из потоков сознания все негативности и омрачения самолюбования, которые являются лишь умственными обозначениями. Пусть мудрость пустоты уничтожит все мои неправильные взгляды, и полностью разрушит корень сансары в моем сознании и умах всех живых существ. Пусть я скорее достигну пробуждения до состояния высшего просветления, являющегося лишь умственным обозначением, и приведу всех других существ, которые являются лишь  плодом ума, тому самому высшему состоянию.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.06.2018)

----------


## Шинтанг

Осетров, imputed - это праджняпти, обозначение.
Вещи, существующие как имена, - это праджняптисат.
Обозначенное "Я" разбирается в 5-ой главе Абхисамаяламкары:



> 6-7 Полагается66, что есть [два типа] *умопостроений о субъектах*: субстанциально существующих 
> существах67 и *тех, кто существует номинально*
> Крапивина


Используется довод "один или много".

----------

Осетров (05.06.2018)

----------


## Чезаре

> Возник вопрос по корректному переводу глагола to impute. Я его понимаю как "именовать", "обозначать", "описывать" или "создавать умственную концепцию".


Так "именовать" или "создавать умственную концепцию"?

----------


## Харуказе

> Возник вопрос по корректному переводу глагола to impute. Я его понимаю как "именовать", "обозначать", "описывать" или "создавать умственную концепцию". Он встречается в тексте несколько раз, и мне сомнительно, корректно ли я его перевел (особенно в конце текста, где речь идет о других живых существах)? 
> 
> 
> 
> Посвящение
> Благодаря заслугам и позитивной энергии медитации о понимании пустоты "Я", пусть я, что есть лишь умственное обозначение, и все разумные существа быстро обретут все положительные качества доброты и сострадания,  которые являются лишь умственными обозначениями, и удалят из потоков сознания все негативности и омрачения самолюбования, которые являются лишь умственными обозначениями. Пусть мудрость пустоты уничтожит все мои неправильные взгляды, и полностью разрушит корень сансары в моем сознании и умах всех живых существ. Пусть я скорее достигну пробуждения до состояния высшего просветления, являющегося лишь умственным обозначением, и приведу всех других существ, которые являются лишь  плодом ума, тому самому высшему состоянию.


Да,всё правильно. Именно умственное обозначение.  Imputed  - приписанный (в данном случае то что приписано умом).

----------

Осетров (05.06.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Возник вопрос по корректному переводу глагола to impute. Я его понимаю как "именовать", "обозначать", "описывать" или "создавать умственную концепцию". Он встречается в тексте несколько раз, и мне сомнительно, корректно ли я его перевел (особенно в конце текста, где речь идет о других живых существах)? 
> 
> .


Кмк., в конце текста:
 - и приведу всех других существ, которые являются *лишь плодом ума* 

Не очень корректно и немного искажает смысл.
Так как всё что здесь перечисляется, это обозначения(если использовать такой вариант перевода), но  обозначения на основе\имеющие основу. Никак не - лишь плод ума.
Вот у Алекса Берзина есть неплохая статья, возможно поможет с переводом:
https://studybuddhism.com/en/advance...and-imputation

----------

Осетров (05.06.2018)

----------


## Шинтанг

> Да,всё правильно. Именно умственное обозначение.  Imputed  - приписанный (в данном случае то что приписано умом).


Приписывание - это samaropa. Приписывают существование, что ведет к этернализму.

----------


## Харуказе

> Приписывание - это samaropa. Приписывают существование, что ведет к этернализму.


Это так переводится imputed https://www.multitran.ru/c/m.exe?l1=1&l2=2&s=imputedly https://translate.google.ru/#en/ru/imputed. По цитируемости "приписывать" - на первом месте. Но по смыслу подходит больше "умственно обозначать". А санскритский/тибетский оригинал текста не указан.

----------


## Осетров

Спасибо всем ответившим! *Владимир Николаевич*, да, верное замечание про "плод ума", и спасибо за статью про "imputation и mental labeling"




> А санскритский/тибетский оригинал текста не указан


Текст медитации взят из FPMT-шного курса _Discovering Buddhism at Home_. Автор - ven. Constance Miller. Не факт, что это перевод какого-то одного текста, возможно, компиляция из нескольких.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.06.2018)

----------

